# أسرع كمبيوتر في العالم ... ياباني !!!



## pola (12 يناير 2006)

*أسرع كمبيوتر في العالم ... ياباني !!!*

*




​
مرحبا اخوانى الكرام
هذا موضوع قرأته وحبيت ان اطرحه لكم
صراحه شى عجيب اذا كان صحيح
تحياتى لكم
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



سجل الكمبيوتر الياباني العملاق المتطور الجديد «NEC SX4»رقما قياسيا عالميا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 جديدا في سرعة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(التهام) الارقام. اذ تمكن من حساب قيمة (22/7) حتى الآن أكثرمن 134 مليون مرتبة عشرية،
وتحديدا حتى 134217000 مرتبة خلال مدة زمنية لم تتعد 37 ساعة. وقد اعتبر الخبراء هذا الرقم
بمنزلة تحد للتفوق الأمريكي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 السابق في ميدان الكمبيوترات العملاقة (super computer). 
ويبدو التحدي اكثرما يكون ........ 
ويبدو التحدي اكثرما يكون جدية نتيجة لأن اليابان لم تتجه الى صناعة الكمبيوترات العملاقة إلا خلال مطلع العقد الماضي.. ومع ذلك فإن هناك من يرى شيئا من الصعوبة في مقارنة الكمبيوترات اليابانية العملاقة بتلك الامريكية المثيلة. 
وعلى سبيل المثال فإن حسن أداء هذه الكمبيوترات العملاقة غالبا ما يحسب بعدد «العمليات طليقة الفاصلة» (operations floatingpoint) أو ال «فلوب» التي يقوم بها الكمبيوتر في الثانية. 
والواقع ان الكمبيوتر(SX4) يستطيع ان ينجز 3 ،1 جيفا فلوب (مليار فلوب) في الثانية. مما يجعله أسرع كمبيوتر في العالم بلا منازع ظاهريا. 
وفي حين ان للكمبيوتر (SX4) معالجا وحيدا فقط فإن لأكبر كمبيوتر امريكي عملاق وجد حتى الآن، وهو «كراي 3» أربع معالجات تعمل بالتوازي. ولا تعطي الشركة الامريكية التي تنتج هذا الكمبيوتر العملاق أرقاما عن أدائه لأنها تعتقد ان المقياس الوحيد ذا المغزى هو المقياس المسمى «وقت ساعة الحائط»..أي الوقت الذي يستغرقه حل مشكلة ما منذ البداية وحتى النهاية. وهذه السرعة تنبع الى حد بعيد من تفوق الرقاقات المستخدمة وطريقة تعليبها. فلتقليل المسار السلكي وبالتالي الوقت اللازم للاشارات للانتقال من جهاز الى آخر، استخدم اليابانيون نظاما خاصا لتركيب الرقاقات على حوامل خاصة مركبة على لوحة سيراميكية متعددة الطبقات. 
وربما كان المرشح الياباني الأكبر لهذا الجيل من الأجهزة المسقبلية عبارة عن ترانزيستور عالي الحركة الالكترونية يعمل كأفضل ما يمكن في درجات الأزوت السائل حيث تكون مقاومة الالكترونيات عند عبورها للمادة مساوية للصفر .​*


----------



## The_Hero (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسرع كمبيوتر في العالم ... ياباني !!!*

استاذ بولا سيتك مش ملاحظ انك كاتب نفس موضوعى بنفس التنسيق اليى انا عامله و للاسف فى نفس المنتدى
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------

